# New Resort for Reviews Page Waterside in NC



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

*Can I get this added to the resorts page so I can post a review?*
*Thank you.*


*Waterside Resort*
Roper, North Carolina • Capital Resorts Group

II Code : WTE

II's description:
Located on North Carolina's scenic Albemarle Sound, Waterside Resort provides spacious two- and three-bedroom condominiums. Each air-conditioned unit has designer furnishings, a gourmet kitchen, fireplace, and water view. Nearby, guests can enjoy fishing, boating, and playing or lounging on the beach. Admire the surrounding area's beautiful natural landscape, and see a variety of native wildlife along the miles of waterfront terrain.


_NEW MEMBER RESORT_


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

added this for you, doesnt appear to be open yet?

no phone number or even an address on the capital resorts website 

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Waterside Resort&ID=15190


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2017)

it is open as of last Monday.  I am not sure if their phone service is working yet though.  I had a brave soul as the first and only guest there for a partial week and I have a review and pictures.  It's a seasonal place with only 12 units.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2017)

ah ha!

you should be able to submit the review and upload the pictures now using the link above!  thanks in advance for doing so!


----------

